# S-Works OSBB bearing removal



## 1jmt (Oct 16, 2010)

After installing the bearings in my OSBB I noticed one was bad that I need to replace. Specialized shows a nameless special tool to remove the bearings. Has anyone used this tool and know where I could find one or is there any other way to safely remove the bearings?


----------



## 1jmt (Oct 16, 2010)

1jmt said:


> After installing the bearings in my OSBB I noticed one was bad that I need to replace. Specialized shows a nameless special tool to remove the bearings. Has anyone used this tool and know where I could find one or is there any other way to safely remove the bearings?


A wood dowel rod and hammer from the back-side popped it out. Problem solved.


----------

